# SVNX working copie erreur



## cirdan (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une interrogation qui m'empêche d'utiliser l'excellent client SVN qu'est SVNX. 

Quand je fais checkout pour créer une Working Copie sur mon ordinateur  que je me sert de serveur Apache, j'ai une erreur, mais pas si je la crée  sur mon disque dur interne de mon Mac. 

Voici l'erreur : 
svn: In directory '_/Volumes/htdocs/___wip/smarty/lib/internals' 
svn: Can't open file  '_/Volumes/htdocs/___wip/smarty/lib/internals/.svn/tmp/text-base/._core.rmdir.php.svn-base':  No such file or directory 

J'ai créé un dossier nommé "wip" dans mon dossier htdocs et je voudrais  faire les working copies dedans. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider? 

Merci


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2008)

find . -name '.svn, -exec rm -rf -> update copie

ou alors remove tout et refait un checkout dans un nouveau directory
pas une copie de l'ancien ce fichier n'a pas du etre ajoute _core.rmdir.php

quand tu moves des fichiers il faut etre tres studieux, ici il y a une difference 
entre la copie serveur at la copie locale si tu travailles avec d'autres persones utilisent trac
et update tes copies locales


----------



## cirdan (12 Octobre 2008)

Merci tatouille de ta réponse.

J'ai trouvé comment créer mes Workings Copies. Je les cré directement sur mon ordinateur que je me sert de serveur Apache, tout va bien et est compatible SVNX.

Le seul problème que j'ai maintenant, est que je ne suis pas capable de faire des commits avec SVNX sur mon Mac, mais si je le fais directement sur mon ordinateur Apache, il n'y a pas d'erreur.

Il me dit chaque fois "operation not permitted".

Pourtant, ma config est bien à :
_anon-access = none_,_
__auth-access = write_,
et _password-db = passwd_

et j'utilise bien le bon usager et mot de passe de mon fichier "passwd".

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci


----------



## cirdan (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai continué à chercher une solution et je pense avoir trouvé la cause de mon problème.

Mon login fonctionnerait bien puisqu'il fait le commit.
SVNX me répond que le commit à réussit mais qu'il y a des erreurs avec les fichiers cachés générés automatiquement commençant par point.
Ce qui fait locker ma working copie et ensuite SVNX me répond "operation not permitted" aux autres actions.

Donc, est-il possible de paramétrer le serveur SVN ou SVX pour qu'il ignore tous les fichiers commençant par un point?

Sinon, est-il possible de paramétrer OSX pour qu'il ne cré pas automatiquement des fichiers commençant par un point sur les disques réseau?

Merci


----------



## cirdan (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé solution pour mes problèmes.

Premièrement, j'ai installé BlueHarvest (http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/20036/blueharvest) qui nettoie les .ds_store, les ._fichiernom et autres en temps réel et sur les disques de notre choix. Très pratique et il s'installe en préférence panel.

Cela a réglé tous mes problèmes de fichiers pointés, mais lors de commit (ou autre), j'avais de nouveaux messages d'erreurs.

J'ai découvert que c'était à cause que ma working copie n'avais pas été créé par SVNX. J'en ai créé une nouvelle sur mon disque reseau et la tout fonctionne #1!

En espérant pouvoir aider quelqu'un avec cette discution


----------



## damien_t (19 Octobre 2008)

Perso, j'ai enfin trouvé mon bonheur comme client Subversion avec Versions. http://www.versionsapp.com/

C'est un tout nouveau logiciel, il ne fonctionne qu'avec Leopard, est encore en beta, coutera XX$ (à ma connaissance, prix non défini). Mais il est très mac dans son utilisation. Les betas sont gratuites.

Et bonne nouvelle, il reconnait les authentifications via ssh et clé privée / publique. La dernière fois que j'avais essayé avec svnX, c'était vraiment la galère.


----------



## cirdan (22 Octobre 2008)

Merci damien_t de m'avoir fait connaître Versions. 

Super bien interfacé ce client SVN et la comparaison de fichiers entre 2 révisions fonctionne super bien. SVNX le propose aussi, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner.

J'ai bien hâte de voir combien Versions en version finale sera vendu!


----------



## tatouille (23 Octobre 2008)

cirdan a dit:


> Merci damien_t de m'avoir fait connaître Versions.
> 
> Super bien interfacé ce client SVN et la comparaison de fichiers entre 2 révisions fonctionne super bien. SVNX le propose aussi, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner.
> 
> J'ai bien hâte de voir combien Versions en version finale sera vendu!



tu devrais donner ton opinion au mec de svnX, et voir si il reagit dans le bon sens


----------



## damien_t (29 Octobre 2008)

cirdan a dit:


> Super bien interfacé ce client SVN et la comparaison de fichiers entre 2 révisions fonctionne super bien. SVNX le propose aussi, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner.



Tant qu'on est dans les logiciels pour développeur sur Mac, J'ai découvert Changes (http://changesapp.com/) (mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont en ce moment avec tous avec ces noms ultra génériques ?)

Outil de diff sympa, facile d'accès, mais avec de grosses lacunes qui m'ont empêchées de l'acheter (39$, un peu cher) :

Moteur de diffing moins évolué et subtil que WinMerge
Pas de coloration syntaxique dans le diff
Pas d'affichage des différences des espaces blancs 
Pas de 3 way merge (et je gère comment mes conflits compliqués, moi ?) 
Pas de diff sur les images (PNG, JPEG). 
Pas de diff sur les documents Word. J'écris des specs en ce moment au boulot, et je ne peux pas reproduire ce que je faisais avec Tortoise + WinMerge : Tortoise lance un diff, WinMerge déboule, sélectionne le bon plug in, le plug in lance word et affiche le diff sur les deux docs Word.

Ceci étant, sur des projets simples sans branches de tous les cotés, sur des données textuelles, c'est pas mal du tout et la philosophie simple de Versions se retrouve dans Changes.


----------

